# More pictures of the boys! (pic heavy)



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

Caught my husband getting some rattie love today and couldn't pass up on taking pictures. Afterward they had some baby carrots.

Rat love









Rat love









Group cuddle









Hearts on Rats!









Igor this morning, his cage is a mess! I wonder what he does all night when he destroys it...









Sydney having some carrot









Sydney and Stanley, Stan ditched his carrot and was working on a way to take Sydneys carrot...









Sylvester on the top with his carrot, pardon his poops on the shelf, they were about to have a spot cleaning...









And finally one of Stanley climbing up to the floating ladder.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Too cute! I love the one being scritched... "Ahhh, that's the spot!"


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

omg there is like perfect hearts on its tummy!!! that is soooo cute!!!!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

oh my those hearts are adorable! do you have a better pic of them?


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Haha, I love your rats!
Stanley looks exactly like a rat I had, Aca, who was the one to teach me that rats can come when called. 
And I have a cat named Sydney, who will stop at nothing, NOTHING, to get her hands on as much food as possible, I swear I detect that same glint in your Sydney's eye... Plus both of them have little facial features! Crazy.


----------



## Leiren (Aug 5, 2007)

HAHA Sylvester looks a lil pudgy.Lmao its adorable.


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

OnlyOno said:


> oh my those hearts are adorable! do you have a better pic of them?


I have an older one here









And some I tried taking this morning, but he wasn't feeling extremely camera happy today. :roll: 

My husband was holding him in this one. It looks weird because he is struggling a lot but no harm came to the ratty! :lol: 









And here is one with me holding him, and he is a bit calmer. :lol: 












Leiren said:


> HAHA Sylvester looks a lil pudgy.Lmao its adorable.


Yeah he is a bit of a pudge isn't he?  I had a rat that passed away a while back named Blizzard, now he was pudgy!


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw! Love the tummy with the hearts, aw and Blizzard!


----------

